# Help and Advice > Friend/relative has depression support >  daughter **SU Triggers**

## moonbeam

My daughter took an overdose at weekend ... luckily she is ok...we spent 6.5 hours in A&E and  took her to doctor on Tuesday and he says he fears she is impulsive but does not want to actually kill herself but will do it one day because she will just push too far in her attempts. she has suffered a lot of knock backs in life.. starting from her nasty sperm donor monster to let-downs at school/college. I have been trying to get her out for walks etc as I am too suffering myself with anxiety and stress, and I know getting out walking is good for her. What else can I do to support her? She self-harms and seems to have low esteem... she just been kicked out of college as well.... any advice would be appreciated  :S:

----------


## Suzi

I've added a trigger warning as discussing suicidal thoughts/attempts etc can be very triggering for others. 

Do you know why she has attempted this? IS she having any counselling/help at all from any other agencies? How old is she? Why was she kicked out of college? Can you get some supporting evidence and explain that she's struggling with her health right now and could they try again?

----------


## Amaya

What further support did the doctor offer? I think she needs a referral to a community mental health team and some long term support. I hope she gets it  :):

----------


## moonbeam

> I've added a trigger warning as discussing suicidal thoughts/attempts etc can be very triggering for others. 
> 
> Do you know why she has attempted this? IS she having any counselling/help at all from any other agencies? How old is she? Why was she kicked out of college? Can you get some supporting evidence and explain that she's struggling with her health right now and could they try again?


she is 18 years old and has been under EWMHS service for a few years. They not that great to be honest. She was kicked out of college due to an accusation which even the higher level teacher did not believe. the college have never been very supportive of her mental health. Now she has just given up as I asked her do u want to appeal and she said no point. I agree. she always struggled in school and college - she is very intelligent but stands up for others too much and gets into problems for being the 'spokes person'. She was held back at school and went into altered education which restricted her. I have told her that I think maybe for now give college a miss as she is so young and can go back to studying later ....

----------


## moonbeam

> What further support did the doctor offer? I think she needs a referral to a community mental health team and some long term support. I hope she gets it


She has been under EWMHS for years but they very slow and erratic in their support

----------


## Suzi

Can you contact them with an update and ask for more help?

----------


## moonbeam

we are still waiting the transfer to adult services and also her doctor wanted a community mental health worker to visit her to give her medication and we are still waiting... so she is off meds as well .... the mental health services really are crap

----------


## Suzi

Can you call them (presumably again) and ask for an update as to when she's going to be seen - esp now she's off meds. I'd contact them, PALS, and your GP actually... If no joy start speaking to your local counsellors and MP..

----------


## Amaya

I think Suzi is right, the wait is unacceptable. I hope you can find someone to help you push this forwards.

----------


## moonbeam

we finally got her transferred but its not been that great, about 2 appointments and 1 with psychiatrist who says she is probably borderline personality disorder which has no treatment with medication.  

I had her the other night texting me from her room to say she had hurt herself again.... not good!!!

----------


## Paula

Oh sweetheart  :(bear):

----------


## Suzi

Can you push for more support?

----------

